
GoDaddy's own help page SSL Cert is expired - nicotejera
https://help.godaddy.com/
======
nicotejera
Yea, I got there through an old link on their site. I find it funny that they
sell SSL certs and cloud hosting but can't figure out their own certs and
links!

------
ejcx
it expired >100 days ago. Im guessing people are supposed to go here:
[https://www.godaddy.com/help](https://www.godaddy.com/help)

